# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Pijnstillers populair onder Nederlanders - Artikel

## Leontien

*Van de Nederlanders gebruikt 85 procent wel eens een pijnstiller. Dat blijkt uit een onderzoek van* *TNS Nipo**. Hoofdpijn is de meest voorkomende klacht waarbij pijnstillers worden genomen. Het middel paracetamol is het populairst en wordt door tachtig procent van de Nederlanders gebruikt.* 

Uit het onderzoek blijkt verder dat 91 procent van de Nederlanders tevreden is over de pijnstillers. Ongeveer 96 procent heeft geen last van bijwerkingen. Als pijnstillers niet vrij verkrijgbaar zouden zijn, dan verwacht een op de vijf Nederlanders gemiddeld 14 dagen per jaar ziek thuis te blijven. 

Volgens de onderzoekers gaan Nederlanders verantwoord om met de medicijnen. Als mensen na een week slikken nog steeds last hebben van de pijn gaat vier op de vijf naar de huisarts. Daarnaast houdt 87 procent zich aan de maximale dosering in de bijsluitertekst. 


Bron: http://www.nu.nl/news/838139/83/Pijn...erlanders.html

----------


## Wendy

Nou ik kan zeggen dat mijn moeder niet behoort tot de verantwoorde pijnstilgebruiker. Ze slikt pijnstillers wanneer anderen in haar omgeving ziek is en zij in contact is of is geweest met hen. Dan praat ik dus over verkuodheid of griep. Zij denkt dat een pijnstiller voorkomt dat zij ook ziek wordt. Tot nu toe heeft het nooit geholpen, want ze krijgt erge hoofdpijn en wordt alsnog ziek. Nu heb ik in een ander artikel ooit gelezen dat je juist van teveel pijnstillers gebruik hoofdpijn kan krijgen. Dus inderdaad alleen slikken als je pijn hebt en niet zoamar als snoepjes innemen.

----------

